# what is willow good for?



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

i have a neighbor who recently lost a willow tree in a wind storm. he told me i could have the logs from it but i don't know what willow is good for!! any ideas on what to do with the logs (i have 3)?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I never thought willow was good for anything*

According to Wikipedia it says:

"Willow wood is also used in the manufacture of boxes, brooms, cricket bats (grown from certain strains of white willow), cradle boards, chairs and other furniture, dolls, flutes, poles, sweat lodges, toys, turnery, tool handles, veneer, wands and whistles.
In addition tannin, fibre, paper, rope and string, can be produced from the wood. Willows are also popular for wicker (often from osiers), which is used in basket weaving, fish traps, wattle fences and wattle and daub" 
I guess we can learn something new all the time heh? :thumbsup: bill
BTW anyone you know need a sweat lodge?:laughing:


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

a willow switch is good for makin a kid straighten up and fly right.


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

All the willow I have cut was curly! Great looking stuff and fairly easy to work with. Drying can be a pane unless done right but the curl I have gotten always looks great.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I love curly willow. So easy to work with and looks similar curly maple. Plain willow is great for drawer sides and backs, or anything else behind the scenes in a project becasue it is light weight and easy to work.


----------

